# Aftermarket stereo install with mylink



## armyofpunk (Mar 29, 2018)

Has anyone installed an aftermarket stereo in their cruze that has the mylink system.?

I'm trying to decide if I should and how it would look and work but I can only find install on the dot matrix display.

Thanks

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## grtpumpkin (Nov 25, 2016)

I have no experience with this, but google "gmos-044" & "gmos-045". If I were to ever install an aftermarkey head unit I would look into these. A bit pricey though.


----------



## Cruze70 (Aug 28, 2014)

I think I have, and the steering wheel controls work for the stereo, but now I can not change the time and date in the main screen. I just have to hook the control box that I bought for it (forget name or brand it was 2 years ago) and reprogram what each button does. I may lose some functions for the stereo, but atleast my time and date will be correct. I also bought a USB cable so I can hook my android phone in.


----------



## armyofpunk (Mar 29, 2018)

Cruze70 said:


> I think I have, and the steering wheel controls work for the stereo, but now I can not change the time and date in the main screen. I just have to hook the control box that I bought for it (forget name or brand it was 2 years ago) and reprogram what each button does. I may lose some functions for the stereo, but atleast my time and date will be correct. I also bought a USB cable so I can hook my android phone in.


Do you still retain the car settings that are on the factory system?

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## grtpumpkin (Nov 25, 2016)

There was a you tube video of someone who used the gmoss-44. Shows the button sequence to set the clock.

Sent from my Z717VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruze70 (Aug 28, 2014)

armyofpunk said:


> Do you still retain the car settings that are on the factory system?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


you can, but I customized the settings with the aftermark interface I got. if I change the phone buttons back to OEM I will be able to do everything again


----------



## Cruze70 (Aug 28, 2014)

OMG all I had to do was turn the stereo off and then I was able to use the controls as normal to set the built in display!!! this rocks my car no longer thinks it is 2011 and an hour and 28 minutes later than it is!!!


----------



## armyofpunk (Mar 29, 2018)

Cruze70 said:


> OMG all I had to do was turn the stereo off and then I was able to use the controls as normal to set the built in display!!! this rocks my car no longer thinks it is 2011 and an hour and 28 minutes later than it is!!!


Could you post a pic of your setup? Thanks alot for your input

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruze70 (Aug 28, 2014)

armyofpunk said:


> Could you post a pic of your setup? Thanks alot for your input
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


just like a shot of the completed setup or do you want me to take of the panels and try to get pics of the wiring. I do not have a warm area to work in at the moment, it is 35 degrees right now.


----------



## armyofpunk (Mar 29, 2018)

Just the complete setup would be awesome! 

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruze70 (Aug 28, 2014)

https://scontent-iad3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=50fb9d380fec11130efb5811d90d7b9c&oe=5C6F66E2


----------



## armyofpunk (Mar 29, 2018)

Thanks

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruze70 (Aug 28, 2014)

I know I bought these:

NEW iDatalink Maestro SW ADS-MSW Universal Steering Wheel Integration Module

11-15 Chev Cruze Single/Double Din Car Stereo Radio Install Mount Dash Kit Combo

and it is a Pioneer AVIC 6100NEX

I used google and youtube to figure out how to put it all in. Paid a dude $100 to run the cables to the rear and install the rear view camera because the bluetooth was spotty. (I did not feel like snaking it under the carpet or driling holes in the floor - seemed like a good deal) Then had to replace the camera after I was rear-ended - but all the cables were run.


----------



## Cruze70 (Aug 28, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPN8NEfqrd8


----------

